# RIP GR CH Dos XX and CH Pharoah



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

The Bully World has lost two great dogs over the last couple of weeks; however, they will not be forgotten.

RIP GR CH Dox XX 









RIP CH Pharoah 









Condolences go out to Clint of Go Big or Go Home who owned GR CH Dos XX and Timothy Sinclair of Straight 2 Da Top who owned CH Pharoah.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*rip*

you never quite get over losing your best friend...hope thier hearts heal as they remember their dogs are playing forever over the rainbow bridge.


----------

